# Reptile show and random pics (DIAL UP WARNING)



## Morgan (Sep 29, 2004)

All of these were taken at Bob Clarks booth at the Kansas City reptile show last week end.





































This one is of Bob Clark and I holding a purple phase albino retic.







My freezer of Death!!! Que horror music







Heres one of my babies a year and a half ago.


----------



## SeanJo (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice, but how did you accumulate a freezer FULL of rabbits?


----------



## Morgan (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a contact with a guy in Kansas City who breeds Goliaths.


----------



## xelda (Sep 29, 2004)

I was at the show too and really liked Bob Clark's display.


----------



## Washout (Sep 29, 2004)

Morgan said:
			
		

> I have a contact with a guy in Kansas City who breeds Goliaths.


How often do you have to feed rabbits to something like an adult red tailed boa? My cousin has a small one that he currently feeds rats, but I know he's going to be feeding it rabits in another year or so.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 29, 2004)

Purple phase...um..gforgive my ignorance but wheres the purple?


----------



## Morgan (Sep 29, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> How often do you have to feed rabbits to something like an adult red tailed boa? My cousin has a small one that he currently feeds rats, but I know he's going to be feeding it rabits in another year or so.


I have an adult male BCI and I feed him a two pounder about once a month.  He's around 6 and a half foot long.  



			
				Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> Purple phase...um..gforgive my ignorance but wheres the purple?.


Well basicly you have three different phases of color in the orginal albino gene for retics.  Theres white, lavender, and purple. The three large pics of the retics our of each different phase.  The first one is a white phase, the second is a purple phase (the one we held) and the third one down is a lavender phase.  

If you'd like to see some killer pics of some more retics check out http://www.stevegooch.com/ He has so many amazing pictures of retics it's sickning


----------



## atavuss (Sep 29, 2004)

impressive sales display units that Clark uses!  did you get the story of the huge snake pics on the display boards behind you guys when you were holding the lav?


----------



## Morgan (Sep 30, 2004)

The 2 pictures of the large snake on the right are of Bob Clark and his retic "fluffy".  She is around 12 years old and over 310lbs and over 22ft long.  Then the White snake inbetween us is a leusistic burm.  Unfortunatly it died and never reproduced.


----------



## TheRedDragon (Sep 30, 2004)

I sure wish that I'd get a chance to see Bob Clark's reptiles in the flesh. I doubt he'd ever make it to Calgary any time soon.  That retic is amazing, I love the colour morph.


----------

